# Diarrhea and vomiting. Elk Antler?



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Finn is 13 months.
There was just a bit of diarrhea on the floor this morning so I fed him his regular meal. 2 c food.
We went out for a long walk and he was kind of wishy washy.

I left him home for about 5 hours. He is confined to two rooms in the house when we're not home. he has access to his crate to rest.

When I got back home the bottom of his crate was filled with diarrhea.
His water bowl was empty so I filled it.
He drank some water and then threw up the water. Then kept throwing up the water.

I called the vet and the tech said to feed him boiled hamberg or chicken with white rice. And to bring him in tomorrow morning if he's still sick.

I can't imagine that he got into anything. When not in our yard, he is on a leash or long line.
The only new thing he has had is one split elk antler and that was yesterday.

His nose is moist. Does that mean he's not dehydrated?


----------



## Cobe914 (Sep 29, 2014)

Did he eat the antler? Or just chew on it? If he ate the whole thing, that may be cause for concern.

I have heard of dogs getting diarrhea off elk antlers... though it's uncommon. The best way to check hydration levels is to pinch the skin on the back of his neck, aka "scruff" him. The skin should snap right back down onto his neck. If it goes down slowly, or stays pinched, you have a dehydrated to severely dehydrated dog.
Also check his gums.. are they a nice bright pink? Push a spot on the gums.. it'll turn white, then the colour will return quickly when released. Or so it should.
Is he still playful, alert, energetic? 
Another good thing is to listen to his guts.. if you put your head on his ribcage (easier said then done, I know).. can you hear normal grumbling and noise? Absolute silence can be a problem.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks Cobe. He did not eat the whole antler, looks like he ate what must be the marrow.
He just threw up a lot. It's a mix of mostly water and brown stuff that looks like scrambled hamburg. But it can't be hamburg. 
I did not feed him the hamburg I boiled or the rice.
I'll try and listen to his stomach.

I checked gums and scruff, he seems okay. not dehydrated.
I'll cont. to check now that I know how. 
Thx again.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Anytime there is diahrea and vomiting I recommend the vet as soon as possible, especially if it's ongoing. The first thing is to check for any kind of blockage. This happened with Apollo and luckily whatever it was it passed---several hundred dollars later!!


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

llombardo said:


> Anytime there is diahrea and vomiting I recommend the vet as soon as possible, especially if it's ongoing. The first thing is to check for any kind of blockage. This happened with Apollo and luckily whatever it was it passed---several hundred dollars later!!


llombardo. thanks for responding.
I was looking at some old posts on diarrhea and vomiting and saw some of your advice.
If not better, I'll bring him in tomorrow am.

He is just lying around and being quiet. 
Which is not his regular self.

I really can't imagine that he ate anything bad.
If he had a blockage, would he be in pain?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Findlay said:


> llombardo. thanks for responding.
> I was looking at some old posts on diarrhea and vomiting and saw some of your advice.
> If not better, I'll bring him in tomorrow am.
> 
> ...


Depends. Lethargy and not acting normal are not good signs. Keep an eye on him.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

How is finn feeling? I know many signs of blockage is vomiting they cant keep anything down wAter, food and lethargy. Your boy has diarrhea it can be because the marrow is rich and upset his stomach. Was it bloody?careful he did not eat antler and it splintered. Yes i agree Xray at vet to check for any blockage and such if not improving. If it is just a stomach upset they can give him something to make him feel better.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Jenny720 said:


> How is finn feeling? I know many signs of blockage is vomiting they cant keep anything down wAter, food and lethargy. Your boy has diarrhea it can be because the marrow is rich and upset his stomach. Was it bloody?careful he did not eat antler and it splintered. Yes i agree Xray at vet to check for any blockage and such if not improving. If it is just a stomach upset they can give him something to make him feel better.


Jenny. Thanks for responding. 
Finn is back to his regular energetic and goofy self.
This morning I fed him the boiled hamburg and rice mixture that I made for him last night but I decided not to feed it to him anything last night.

It was the 1st time I gave him an antler so I attributed his sickness to that cuz I was sure he didn't get into anything bad.
He only ate the marrow, so as you pointed out...maybe too rich for him.

Sorry I should have posted that he was ok.
Take care and have a nice weekend.


----------



## dadogsyard (Oct 14, 2019)

As chew-toys, antlers have a long shelf life. They can keep dogs happy for hours. Also they’re a good source of minerals such as calcium and phosphorus. While these are important nutrients, but we need to take care of antlers and keep them hygienic.and if you maintain it they are less chances of dog to get sick.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Really old thread.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Really old thread.


Several zombie threads have been resurrected lately.
Must be Halloween :grin2:


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It’s the subject. Everyone is searching for diarrhea lately.


----------

